# best 3d shot?



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

what was your favorite or hardest 3d shot ever? We all have one that really sticks in our heads. Mine was at a shoot here in missouri. Alligator floating in a claypit 60 yards away off a bluff. I shot a 40 yard pin and hit perfectly between the 2 kill zones. That shot will haunt me forever. 1/4 inch up or down would have been a few points.....


----------



## grizzlyman (Jan 31, 2004)

Mine was a alligator approximately 30 yards across water on the bank. I shot it a tad bit long and hit the ten ring on top the gator. Had I been a tad bit ( and I mean a tad bit ) higher I would of missed the target completely.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

mine was a 30 yard shot at a baboon in a tree rigged up with pulleys


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

We shot from this little 15 foot cliff down across a winding river at a lion at 50 yards. It just looked really cool with the river and everything. Jim Morrow sets up a good course.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

grizzlyman said:


> Mine was a alligator approximately 30 yards across water on the bank. I shot it a tad bit long and hit the ten ring on top the gator. Had I been a tad bit ( and I mean a tad bit ) higher I would of missed the target completely.


To this day i cringe when i see a gatorukey:


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

I hit the twelve ring (size of your thumb nail)on a walking turkey at 22 yds. this past Saturday.


----------



## DCH3K (Aug 26, 2006)

how about the puckered starfish shot at 35 yards try to hit the x on that


----------



## sn_lhy (Feb 2, 2007)

Mine is a walk in the park 40 yard shot at an elk. how could a miss. i put my 40 yard pin on the kill zone and to this day i don't know what happen but my arrow hit the gound 10 yards in front of the elk and the nock with half of my arrow was in the kill zone. I got the 8 points but the arrow was dead.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmm...so many!!!

I'd have to say the time I went off the tree and stuck a 10...

Had to shoot through, yes I said TROUGH a tree...there was a hole maybe 4x6" and I hit one side of it and it still went in!


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

Everyone really likes the gator shots!! Mine was on a yote at 35 yds. I was shooting with these big shooters all kinds of sponsers and such. Well one guy broke three of my nocks that day and I was starting to get a little ticked. On the last target I was supposed to shoot first, but I told the guys I wanted to go last because I was going to split the first arrow in the 12 ring. Well I did. I will post the pic in just a sec.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

Here is the arrow!! That is my most memorable shot just because I said I was going to do it and I did.


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Nice...

I made the mistake of calling a shot like that...know what I did???

LOST THE ARROW! Missed the stupid 30 yrd dino...what was I thinking!?!?!?

I simply dropped my arm and gone...NEVER NEVER call a shot again! HE HE HE


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

This one, Ryan said don't hit my Arrow and Oooops, Looks like I did!!!:wink:


----------



## 3B43 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have a 3d course at home and the hardest shot I've ever taken: your standing on a 18 degree DOWNSLOPE, shooting UPHILL approximately 15 degrees, @ 53 yds. I set it up and didn't think about it until I tried to shoot it. Not easy std'ing downhill and shooting uphill.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

sn_lhy said:


> Mine is a walk in the park 40 yard shot at an elk. how could a miss. i put my 40 yard pin on the kill zone and to this day i don't know what happen but my arrow hit the gound 10 yards in front of the elk and the nock with half of my arrow was in the kill zone. I got the 8 points but the arrow was dead.


my daughter did that once. She hit two trees and stuck the arrow in the 12 ring nock first. Then she looked around and with a straight face said "trick shot, top that". It was hilarious. She was 10 at the time. She was the only one out of our group to get a twelve on that shot.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

The one I remember best is when my club got our new Rinehart Caribou target. I couldn't wait to shoot it. First chance I got, I completely missed at about 38 yards. Must have psyched myself out of it.


----------



## freebird401 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Best 3d Shoot*

Here is a couple of my friends and I best shoot. The Turkey was around 37 yards away and we said head shot only. Which we all did. Thats a day thay all three of us will never forget.


----------



## gobblerslayer (Dec 10, 2005)

A little Rinehart standing black bear. We had one put in a vee of a tree about 8 feet off of the gound and the disatnce was a 50 yard shot. If you drifted alittle right or left you would have scored wood. I got lucky and hit a 12. :mg: I feel any shot on those little buggers is a challenge. I think they are evil. :devil:


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

I cant shoot a turkey in the head. My arrow would go all he way through and i would have to buy more again. 

This topic is good.. Lets here more of your favorite and worst shots at a 3d tournament.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

gobblerslayer said:


> A little Rinehart standing black bear. We had one put in a vee of a tree about 8 feet off of the gound and the disatnce was a 50 yard shot. If you drifted alittle right or left you would have scored wood. I got lucky and hit a 12. :mg: I feel any shot on those little buggers is a challenge. I think they are evil. :devil:


If it was the honey bear you are a god. That would be a cool shot. I love those. Harder the shot the better.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

Best shot...apple 34 yards hanging in a tree, bonus 10 if you stuck, minus 10 if you missed...i stuck!!!
worst shot...2 days ago! 37 yard ram...yardage just hit me, set sight...missed low! checked sight, and set it to 27 yards!oh:


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

12 rings only said:


> Best shot...apple 34 yards hanging in a tree, bonus 10 if you stuck, minus 10 if you missed...i stuck!!!
> worst shot...2 days ago! 37 yard ram...yardage just hit me, set sight...missed low! checked sight, and set it to 27 yards!oh:


I did that when I first went to a single pin sight. Forgot it was on 20yrds and shot at a 40 yard deer. Dirt kicked up behind the deer. Unfortunatly my wife wouldnt beleve that my bow was so fast that it shot all the way through the deer.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Man hopefully this year Ill have a good story lol. 

So far my bets i guess was a standing bear in a field shot. Id say 46 yards away or so?

Nailed him.


----------



## jing1117 (Jun 17, 2006)

one time they set a doe literally in front of the buck, only showing half of the spot and the vitals (i don't know what they were thinking???) - let and arrow fly and still hit the spot - talk about beeing lucky...


----------



## killsumptin (Oct 6, 2006)

killsumptin said:


> I hit the twelve ring (size of your thumb nail)on a walking turkey at 22 yds. this past Saturday.


My shot was not all that remarkable. The thing that made it so satisfying was that I had just shot 5-5's in a row and decided I would calm myself down and make my best shot. the 12 on the turkey gave me the peace and confidence to finish the round with 10's and 12's.:teeth:


----------



## 3D-Nut (Jan 26, 2007)

My personal best was when I was 18 at a 3D shoot at Ben Avery shooting range outside of Phoenix AZ during some of the most windy conditions I have ever seen on a 3D course. There were gusts of up to 60 MPH and it was pretty steady at 40+. It was an antelope I guessed at 60 yards across a a dry wash, slightly up hill, (5 degrees uphill?) cross wind at this particular target. I was the last of 3 shooters in my group. The first 2 missed it clean. After setting my sight and settling in at the stake, I drew back, aimed, fought the wind the best I could and shortly after my release broke free I thought I could hear the arrow hit, but wasent sure due to the windy conditions. After looking at the faces of the other 2 shooters, I knew it must have been good. After walking over to the target, I saw that it was a solid 8 of couple of inches to the right of the 10 ring (before the introduction of 12 rings). I was beyond happy! That shot made my archery life! I know it was "only" an 8, but for the conditions, it was perfect to me. There was only a handfull of shooters that day that even had a hit on that small longrange target in that wind. I felt good. The second was last year when my wife pinwheeled the 12 ring on a deer and I slapped her arrow for a 12. Hers dead center and mine just off center touching hers! That was a sweet target.


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Hardest shot was a 60 yrd impala while shooting the world bowhunting champs in sth africa 05.It was straight up on the brow of a cliff with nothing to go by i missed totally and i think my arrow is still going...Then there was a bleesbuck straight down while standing on a bowlder hanging out on a cliff.About 45 yrds out.To retreve your arrows ropes were supplied to absale down.I thought it was a joke but to my surprise it was all true a living nightmare.Would haveto be the hardest 4 days of shooting i've ever done.There were groups of javilene and you had to pick which 1 you were trying to hit before firering.Nearly all the targets were at 45 yrds out to 60 yrds it was tuff.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Here's a pic for you gator lovers!


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

deer 37 yards quartering away. the range master put a tree to cover up half of the center spot. first up on the marker and i nailed it dead on. everyone else in my group either shot high or chipped the tree!


----------



## ceejay (Dec 10, 2006)

Legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> Here's a pic for you gator lovers!


thanks...ALMOST forgot about those gat ors....


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Don't remember the location but it was a ASA shoot a couple years ago, shooting open c and target 20 was a gobbling turkey at 40-41 yards and I center 10ed it. That shot will always be in my mind. Don't know if it was the shot or overcoming the pressure to make the shot but there was a loud sigh of relief after I made it.


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*ardmore oklahoma*

had some of the toughest shoots. I can't mane how many shots were memorable at that range. It closed down I think in 95 but I rememebermany pros coming from all over to shoot there just to warm up for the upcoming 3d event. They used to have a Texas vs Oklahoma shoot and there would be hundreds of shooters there. Man those were the days. I wonder if there are any shooters on these forums that remember shooting there?


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

The best shot I ever made was at a deer standing behind a fallen tree with branches on top criss-crossed so that there was a triangular opening to the vitals. The group I was with debated whether or not is worth trying and possibly losing an arrow. We all shot and made it, but not without hesitation.

On another shoot, we had a train behind some of the targets and some guys missed the target but hit the train. One guy's arrow ended up underneath the rail car and we weren't sure if the was going to leave or not. So he just decided that that would be the long shot of the day when the train left.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

*Toughest, best shot i ever made*

I was at a fundraiser event last summer that was set up for distance shots. I decided to try the longest one, nobody had made this shot all day. If any of you have ever shot in Nelsonville at the IBO event, you know what type of terrain i have to shoot in. There was a deer target set up across a large ravine, the target was set in a large pile of rocks. As I sat and watched a few others attempt to hit this target I watched arrow after arrow explode as they struck the pile. I had decided that I was going to shoot this target for 127 yards, not having a mark for that distance, setting my scope 1/2 inch, or so below the 100 yd mark. I drew, steadied and released expecting to hear the gut wrenching sound of $20 smashed into dust. 

To my suprise the only sound was a faint thump. I didnt make an amazing 12,or a 10 for that matter but a really good 8, about 5 oclock off the 10 ring. 

After I made the shot, they guy who set the target told me that he ranged it at the begining of the day 128 yds. 

My shot stuck, and I was so happy that i had made the shot I decided to donate the money back to the cause.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

The 8 ring is very tiny at 128 yards. I was shooting at a 2" circle at 100 yards today and with very little wind it was impossible to hit accurate.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

Keep it going.:tongue:


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

Neatest shot I can remember was a gator floating in a lake. They had 2 well-wheels, one on each side of the lake driven into the ground with a continuous loop of rope that the gator was fastened to. You would take your shot, walk out onto the dock and pull the gator close enough to pull your arrow. Pull the rope the other way and return the gator to the same spot. They had a big knot tied in the rope so you pulled the gator back out to the same spot every time. He was actually floating in the water- not supported by the rope. All them carbon's floating out there looked like crappie bobbers.:tongue:


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

Dan-O said:


> Neatest shot I can remember was a gator floating in a lake. They had 2 well-wheels, one on each side of the lake driven into the ground with a continuous loop of rope that the gator was fastened to. You would take your shot, walk out onto the dock and pull the gator close enough to pull your arrow. Pull the rope the other way and return the gator to the same spot. They had a big knot tied in the rope so you pulled the gator back out to the same spot every time. He was actually floating in the water- not supported by the rope. All them carbon's floating out there looked like crappie bobbers.:tongue:


was that coyote ridge in missouri? If so that is the same shot I was talking about.


----------



## Dan-O (Dec 24, 2006)

Hey JCB- It was in North Vernon, Indiana. Dan-O


----------



## 3dvapor (Feb 5, 2007)

chinook archers puts on an event after there normal shoot called the iron man. buy in is about $10. they stage 14 or so targets and put them in tough shooting situations. you get one arrow when you miss or arrow disenegrates your out and thats your score. targets consist of metal bears and coyotes with only the 10 ring shootable. shooting through concrete open blocks with the block placed up against the gopher. monster muley buck at 48yds with 4 does surrounding him except for part of his spine and 8 ring just under a does neck 2 or 3 yds in front of him. hit the does minus 15.
shooting through holes in the brush or chain link fence sitting in front of the cougar and so on. i won it that year. only to get totally spanked the next.
those metal targets are a rush especially when guys in front of you are exploding arrows off of it. you hear that clang echo through the shoot long before you ever get to the target.


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

I shot a place that had one target like that. It should have been an easy shot. Only 18 yards at a raccoon and there was a metal plate with a 2" opening, and you would not believe the amount of shattered arrows that laid on the ground around that target. I like that kind stuff because it makes you concentrate a little harder.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Gator floating at Johnsonville! Mountian lions on a fallen tree with no back stop! IBO qualifier in 99, a goat at 48 yards, uphill, with nothing but huge boulders for a backstop with busted arrows all over! Mind games!!! Oh ya, gator straight down in Maribel and I remember a 3 yd shot at a deer!!!! Try that once!


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

we do a few of those 3 yard shots in our indoor shoots. On my bow it is a 25 yard pin. We even had one shot that a 36 inch stabilizer would touch the target.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Interesting topic JC. The gator at Coyote Ridge is definitely one to remember. Do they still shot out there?
There are two other shots, from the same shoot actually, that stick out in my mind. One is the raccoon in the tree. They have a raccoon attached to a pulley system that they put a good 15 feet up in a tree and you have to shoot that rascal up in the tree. I promise you, there are a few arrows in Kansas as a result of this target (none of mine though). 
One shot that we talk about frequently, was the turkey in the sandy area just before the gator out there. I was shooting with Easton94, and Mrs. Dmaverick, and we came up on the turkey in the sand mounds. 25 yard shots and we all put our arrows in the 12 ring. Not easy to do on a gobbler!!! 3 shots, 3 12's. All three arrows were touching, and miraculously, no busted nocks!!!

I could go on, but those two really stick out for me.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I think the worst one i ever had was a couple years ago i was shooting my first outdoor shoot at the local archery shop. and they had one of thosee little tan bears setup in front of a toliet. because when you look at the targets from the back it looks like there going to the bathroom. anyways i missed the target and hit the toliet. luckly i was shooting aluminums at the time and all it did was wrap itself around part of the thing and bent my arrrow. it was cool though, still go the arrow.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

DMaverick said:


> Interesting topic JC. The gator at Coyote Ridge is definitely one to remember. Do they still shot out there?
> There are two other shots, from the same shoot actually, that stick out in my mind. One is the raccoon in the tree. They have a raccoon attached to a pulley system that they put a good 15 feet up in a tree and you have to shoot that rascal up in the tree. I promise you, there are a few arrows in Kansas as a result of this target (none of mine though).
> One shot that we talk about frequently, was the turkey in the sandy area just before the gator out there. I was shooting with Easton94, and Mrs. Dmaverick, and we came up on the turkey in the sand mounds. 25 yard shots and we all put our arrows in the 12 ring. Not easy to do on a gobbler!!! 3 shots, 3 12's. All three arrows were touching, and miraculously, no busted nocks!!!
> 
> I could go on, but those two really stick out for me.


no, coyote ridge closed down. They sold all their targets to osage archers in linn missouri. The target in the tree when i was down there was a rabbit running down the side of the tree. The coyote ridge shoot was the best one ever. Dave always made you earn your points.


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Yeah, that shoot was always a blast. Definitely a challenging course, but very enjoyable. Great group of guys out there, shame they stopped!


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

2001 the national triple crown in mckean 48 yd wolverine up hill on the pro course dead center 11 never forget it.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

75 yards on the walking McKensie Black Bear. All you could see were the vitals. We didn't know what target it was until we pulled our arrows.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Jacko said:


> Gator floating at Johnsonville! Mountian lions on a fallen tree with no back stop! IBO qualifier in 99, a goat at 48 yards, uphill, with nothing but huge boulders for a backstop with busted arrows all over! Mind games!!! Oh ya, gator straight down in Maribel and I remember a 3 yd shot at a deer!!!! Try that once!


Yep, I remember that gator in the pond where you had to tow it in to pull your arrows. That shot on the gator straight down on the back was also fun. How about that shot across the river at the grizzly bear eating the dear at Kings shoot in Wapacca.


----------



## RHOADZ (May 25, 2005)

*best shot*

2001 national triple crown mckean 48 yd wolverine on pro course up hill dead center 11 ring will never forget it.


----------



## bowhunter12346 (Jul 20, 2006)

My hardest shot was a 50 yard shoot at a bedded buck in a lot of trees and brush but the thing that got me the only clearance you had was the only thing that you could see was the whole kill zone so it was harder and it was downhill to.


----------



## BowSitter (Mar 8, 2006)

Toughest shot for me was off of a platform up about 15 feet and almost straight down into a gator. Doesn't sound tough except it was my first gator and I thought I had to hit him in the side!! ( got him though).


----------



## Jacko (Feb 1, 2003)

Elffriend! You do a pretty good job setting it up by Roger too!


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

here is my favourite shot.










it is a moose at 32 yards in all kinds of thick bushes and all you get to see is the massive antlers and the kill zone and in the backround is a very large beaver pond. What makes this shot so awesome is the fact that it is so realistic, when I shoot it I actually think I'm out moose hunting. It could be a little further away but its still fun. 

My most difficult shot was at a deer 38-42 yds away with an extreme downhill angle. Plus the footing was all uneven and you felt like you would fall down the hill as soon as your drew, i just barely got an 8 on it. Man I love 3D.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

If you hadnt said that was a 3d shot in the picture i would have thought it was real. Nice


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

Jacko said:


> Gator floating at Johnsonville! Mountian lions on a fallen tree with no back stop! IBO qualifier in 99, a goat at 48 yards, uphill, with nothing but huge boulders for a backstop with busted arrows all over! Mind games!!! Oh ya, gator straight down in Maribel and I remember a 3 yd shot at a deer!!!! Try that once!


3 yd shot at deer is simple use a 40 yard pin


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

JC BOWHUNTER said:


> If you hadnt said that was a 3d shot in the picture i would have thought it was real. Nice


Im still not convinced that it wasnt a real moose lol.

Hey JC i see your from missouri perhaps you can put me on to some of the better shoots so far only ones ive been to is cole camp indoor, california, and state fair which none of those had any trick shots really. Well state fair had a few you had to shoot thru forks on trees. Planning on going to Marshall on the first of april


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Viper04 said:


> here is my favourite shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldn't happen to be one of the moose setups at the Running Bear shoot in North Bay last year is it? That setup looks awful familiar and it was a very realistic setting. A group of us went to that shoot for the first time last year, what a blast! Needless to say we're going again this year.

There were some memorable shots at that course. Like a steep downhill shot on a gator floating on the edge of a pond among many others such as moose and even an uphill buffalo shot.

My shot of the weekend was the final target of the two day shoot. It was a 30+ yard quartering to bobcat. I center punched the 12 (although 10X was the max for the score card) and thought I'd died and went to heaven. The best part was that I counted only three other holes in the 12 after a weekend of 140 plus shooters. Made my day 

Cheers,


----------



## Viper04 (Feb 8, 2006)

GWN_Nuge said:


> That wouldn't happen to be one of the moose setups at the Running Bear shoot in North Bay last year is it? That setup looks awful familiar and it was a very realistic setting. A group of us went to that shoot for the first time last year, what a blast! Needless to say we're going again this year.
> 
> There were some memorable shots at that course. Like a steep downhill shot on a gator floating on the edge of a pond among many others such as moose and even an uphill buffalo shot.
> 
> ...


Look familiar










Yup these pics are from the north bay club. I live here in NB and a member of the "North Bay bowhunters and archers". The running bear is pretty good but it was alot of waiting I guess that's what happens when 100+ people show up. I managed to place 4th at the shoot, a little home field advantage I guess. ya that bobcat is crazy hard I think it is at 34 yds and it is small, the 12 can't be any bigger then a dime. I only got an 8 and I was happy, congrats on the 12. Glad to hear your coming back this summer, you can't beat the value, 2 days of shooting plus a roast beef dinner for $25. 

I don't like that we have backstops at some of the targets, it takes the realism out of it.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Man those pics bring back some memories  The croc was a blast a little low and right into the raft!

Congrats on the 4th place finish, that's some good shooting! Our group had a serious case of the jitters the first day, a little excited, a little tired, a little hung over  The second day we settled in good though and posted some decent scores, hopefully we'll do better this year.

We had a blast at the Running Bear. That's a nice course you have in North Bay, very well laid out and challenging but do-able. We've recruited a few more to come up with us this year and I think we're going to camp this time around. Hotels just aren't the same as kicking back around a fire having a pint.

Cheers,


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

72 yards up a hill in a valley at a great white shark, i missed the 10 ring by 1/4". that was tough.


----------



## JC BOWHUNTER (Apr 28, 2005)

oneluckypops said:


> Im still not convinced that it wasnt a real moose lol.
> 
> Hey JC i see your from missouri perhaps you can put me on to some of the better shoots so far only ones ive been to is cole camp indoor, california, and state fair which none of those had any trick shots really. Well state fair had a few you had to shoot thru forks on trees. Planning on going to Marshall on the first of april


capital city bowbenders has real nice shoots in jefferson city. I am kinda biased on that place because im a member. We do have real nice shoots. The next one is march 25th. www.unitedsportsmenjeffcitymo.org


----------



## oneluckypops (Feb 24, 2007)

JC BOWHUNTER said:


> capital city bowbenders has real nice shoots in jefferson city. I am kinda biased on that place because im a member. We do have real nice shoots. The next one is march 25th. www.unitedsportsmenjeffcitymo.org


Thanks but wife wont let me go to that one because im going to marshall the next weekend


----------



## keathleySBK (Apr 29, 2006)

*Best Shot*

The Best shot I ever made was last year at a local 3-D shoot. My buddy was shootin the hunter stake and I was shootin the back stake for fun. We were both shootin our switchbacks at a hog straight up-hill, his shot was about 28 yds. and mine was about 38 yds. He just smoked the 12 ring, and I told him good shot but I'm fixin to ruin that arrow. (We talk smack all the time) I shot and then I noticed my arrow doin cartwheels back at us First time Ive ever seen an x-cutter with a pin knock in 28" splinters. Never Ever in a Million Years will I ever be able to do that again.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

this is one i remember right now. turkey at 34 meters, and a bit downhill. the 12 ring was right in the V of the trees. i was the only one who hit it in my group =)


----------



## Rimfire Kid (Jun 3, 2006)

*Most dreaded shot*

My most dreaded shot is a moving target that is at a local shoot that me and my buddies attend. It's a wolf rigged up on a pulley system. I've shot at it twice now and I dread it and hate to shoot at it every time. I haven't hit it yet...hadn't got the timing down quite yet, but as soon as I do I'm sure I'll brag about hitting it and look forward to shooting it the next time.


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

Jacko said:


> Elffriend! You do a pretty good job setting it up by Roger too!


Then you aught to love this weeks course and thats all I got to say about that!


----------

